
What Did JavaScript Get Wrong? - shawndumas
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/01/what-did-javascript-get-wrong.php
======
bluekeybox
> NaN !== NaN

Why is this listed at all? Mathematically, it makes perfect sense. NaN is what
you get when you divide zero by itself: 0/0 gives NaN in the JavaScript
console. Therefore saying that NaN === NaN would amount to saying that 0/0 ===
0/0, which is clearly wrong because the left and the right sides could be
different numbers (0/0 is undefined).

Edit: In the full article, the author acknowledges multiple comments pointing
out the above, but then retorts: "But it can still be confusing." This is an
incredibly annoying attitude that some software developers have. Math (and
life even more so) is complex. Deal with it.

